# Godin Freeway bass, $150. Toronto



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Godin Freeway 4 Bass | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

What a great bass for the money


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Upped his price to $250.
or a flipper using the same pics.
Godin Freeway 4 Bass | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Awesome bass, that. I have a similar 5 string that I defretted and gigged for years. Still the favourite fretless among the ones I've owned or used.


----------

